# Cylinder Scoring on Weed Eater BV200



## Riordan3 (May 12, 2009)

I have a Weed Eater BV200 blower/vac that will not start even when using starting fluid. Tore it apart tonight and found that I have low compression due to cylinder walls being scored and possably a bad ring. My question is can you remove the scoring on the cylinder walls and get it back good enough so you would have good compression again. What is the best method of repairing a scored cylinder wall or is it junk now. I could get this thing started by pouring some oil in the spark plug hole. It started and ran like a champ until I stopped it and tried to restart it again. First experience with a small 2 stroke engine. Any ideas on why the walls would have scored up. Its about 7 years old and I always use a 32 to 1 mixture since my Lawn Boy mower requires that mixture. This unit calls for 40 to 1 so I know I am a little more heavy on the oil mixture. Also I use 2 cycle synthetic oil. I have other two strokes on the same mixture with no problems ( Lawn Boy mower and two line trimmers ) Lawn Boy and the one trimmer are almost 20 years old with no problems what so ever.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

There are many causes for cylinder/piston scoring. Air leaks,wrong fuel mixture to lean,wrong carburetor settings,stale fuel,leaking fuel line,leaking intake,loose head bolts,dirt ingestion the list goes on and on,without the proper test tools or experience of seeing many different lean failures its hard to say what caused it. its more trouble then its worth to try and bring that cylinder back. and again without knowing what caused the failure to just throw a new jug and piston on it could be a waste of time and money.If you can get some pics of the piston,rings and cylinder we might be able to give an idea what caused this to fail.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Those blowers are unfortunately built cheap to sell cheap and as a result they don't last very long. I think that they are only rated at 50 hours. It most likely would be cheaper to replace then to repair, but if you are going to do the work yourself, and your not concerned about your time then you might save a dollar or two doing it.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Those blowers are unfortunately built cheap to sell cheap and as a result they don't last very long. I think that they are only rated at 50 hours. It most likely would be cheaper to replace then to repair, but if you are going to do the work yourself, and your not concerned about your time then you might save a dollar or two doing it.


do they have that same rating like the wild things do ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

rotti1968 said:


> do they have that same rating like the wild things do ?


probably, most of the green line is aluminum bore with a chrome plated piston, the pro line has chrome plated cylinders, so they will last longer.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

When they bring those cheap units in for repair , if its anything other then a tune up its hard to justify any other repairs. and sometimes its hard to make a customer understand you get what you pay for .


----------



## Riordan3 (May 12, 2009)

Did not realize these newer engines were built so cheap when I bought this thing 7 years ago. I figured if I used a decent 2 cycle oil in it, it would last a long time. Guess this isn't the case any more. Like I stated before I have a old Homelite gas line trimmer which is a least 20 years old or maybe even older and its still running like the day I bought it. And it has seen a lot of use over the years. Well maybe next winter when I'm bored I'll rip it apart and see what I can do with the cylinder. I am definitely not paying someone to fix it. It would not be worth the cost. Could probably make a good down payment on a new one with the cost of getting this one fixed.


----------

